# I will never forget you Ginger!!



## sheawhittet (Oct 11, 2009)

Febuary 14, 2009 my husband and I bought three horses. One of them was my Ginger. She was a 10 year old sorrel quarter horse mare. Sadly she was Very under weight. I worked with her to help her gain the weight, but it seemed that she gained it very slowly. I had the vet check her and he said that it would take a while and it wouldn't happen overnight. 
Sadly lastnight around 7:00pm CST she passed away of what appeared to be a stroke. 
Gin helped me in so many ways that I can't explain. (I suffer from depression) and she helped me come out of one of the depressive episodes without the help of the pills, she just llistened to me talk and let me hug her while I cried. 
Whe my Aunt passed away from cancer, Gin once again helped me through. 
She was my light at the end of the tunnel. She will be greatly missed. :sad:
My mother told me that she came along in time to help me through a rough time in my life, and now it was time for both of us to move on in our own directions. I want to ride in playdays again, and she wasn't going to be able to do that with all the problems she had from being so thin for so long. 
I will miss her greatly but appreaciate what she did for me. 
"I will listen for your hoof beats in heaven"


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

It is so hard to lose a great friend. I hope there is another Ginger out there who needs you as much as you need them.
Check out a local rescue?


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

I am so sorry..


----------



## sheawhittet (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm sure that one day I will find another Ginger for myself. I will take a while to morn her, and then take my time to find another horse that will love me as much as I love it. 
The thing I miss the most about Gin, is the kisses she gave me everytime I walked into her lot. Yes she gave kisses just like a dog. I miss my face getting washed by her. I have never met another horse that would do that.  
I will always remember.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm sorry you're hurting right now. I know you loved your girl. Always remember, though - Mommy loves you!


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm sorry, you gave her a great life before she passed.


----------



## sheawhittet (Oct 11, 2009)

I know you do. You, DeeDee and Rudy have been my biggest supporters while I have been going through this.


----------

